# trick 17



## Tob (7. Oktober 2001)

Also ich hab jetzt bald meine HP fertig und wollte jetzt mal wissen ob ihr wisst ob ich das machen darf... oder ob ich da haue vom webspaceanbieter bekomme:
Ich wollt mir nämlich so eine .de domain holen wo ich eigentlich nur für eine einzige html seite platzt habe um dann dort meine Startseite zu installieren und per Link auf die Richtige HP bei nem freewebspace anbieter zu verweisen.

tob


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Oktober 2001)

hi,
och das macht doch jeder... kannst sonst mein ich auch nen direkten redirect machen, also ziel der domain direkt die hp des freespace anbieters


----------



## Psyclic (7. Oktober 2001)

jo so hab ichs auch gemacht ... hab zwar nich direkt nen freespacer nbieter sondern den space von nem kumpel aber das is ja ladde.

One2One is ganz geil


----------



## Tob (8. Oktober 2001)

Naja ich weiss nicht ob ich das mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann *muahaha*
Aber seltsam find ich das schon, ich mein da schneiden sich die Anbieter doch ins eigene Fleisch...
 mir solls recht sein  
abzocke rules:-[ :-[ 

tob

hey Psyclic dein Link scheint mir reichlich tot zu sein sicher das der so stimmt ? Mit http://www.hosteurope.com finde ich nen anbieter ist das der den du meinst ?


----------



## Psyclic (8. Oktober 2001)

http://www.hosteurope.de/

sry


----------

